# My New Toy - Evo VI TME - Scotia White



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Well ive finally had chance tonight to sit down and sort the photos out after spending pretty much the whole bank holiday weekend on this!!

The car is a 2000 V Evo 6 Tommi Makinen Edition in Scotia White which I picked up a few weeks ago. All i can say is thats its an awesome piece of kit!!

Onto the detail....

Got to start with the obligitory before photos:

























The car is a Japanese import and came over in 2006. The owner since then has had it regularly valeted which shows in the overall high standard of the cars condition. Its one of the main points that made me buy the car!!

And before we continoue a few things. Sorry for the camera work. Its a combination of the car being white, the fact this was carried out over 3 days and various time meaning the lighting is all over the place. Also i havent touched the wheels or tyres. These are coming off this weekend to do a full under arch clean so will be giving a good detail in themselves.

Friday after work I started by giving the car a wash using the good old two bucket method, wash mitt and Megs Shampoo+. Then dried with 2 waffle weave drying towels.

The problem with it being white is that every single little spot of tar stands out like a sore thumb. So out with the AS Tardis which I ended up using on most the panels....









After this i gave it another wash and started on the claying. Clay used was Sonus Gray with Last Touch as the lube. This took ages due to the white showing up every single little mark which i just had to remove.

Finally this was finished on the Saturday. Car clayed....









After another was and dry i could see the true condition of the paintwork. There were quite a few light swirls and some marring caused by the gray clay and my determination to remove all cominants. Out came the PC and after trying a few combinations of pads/polsih i decieded on an SFX Yellow pad with Menz PO85 3.01 with 2 passes. On this Solid colour it gave pretty much 95% correction which was what i was looking for. Another thing i noticed was how 'White' the paint was even after a single pass.

Heres my (poor) effort at a 50/50...









Below are befores and afters of the correction...
Front Wing Before








Front Wing After








Front Door Before








Front Door After









Then on the Sill...bang!..the backing plate destroyed itself!!
Lesson to everyone is to check the condition of your tools before use, just in case. Unfortunately i didnt catch the PC in time and it scuffed the paint on the sill.
Im putting the car into the bodyshop in the next 6 moths for a few things so this'll just have to be added to the list. That or a good excuse to try wet sanding...
The Ex-Backing Plate








The damage









Anyway more befores and afters...
Rear Quater Panel Before








Rear Quater Panel After








Rear Bumper Before (was covered in what looked like rust particals)








Rear Bumper After








Rear Lamp Before








Rear Lamp After








A Roof 50/50 showing how it cleaned the paint up









So with that stage finshed and it now being Sunday afternoon I was just going to go straight ont the pre-wax/glaze stage. However after reading Dave KG's eye opening PDF guide and wanting the best possible finish i could achive I moved onto a SFX White pad and Menz FF106 working the polish and finishing with a pass at speed 2 to really refine the finish. I was quite sceptical that this would make that much difference to the finsh but i was so wrong. Its hard to explain but it just made the finish shine that little bit more.

So by now it was Monday and after a quick wipe down with some last touch i moved onto applying the Lime Prime with the PC and a SFX Blue pad set on speed 2. I had some difficulty using this combination which i never have done before. It seemed to leave 'residue' even after being wiped off and te paint didnt have the usual slickness that i have experiance before with LP. I thought it may be caused by oils left over from the the Menz (which seemed to be very oily during use, soaking the cloths) so i wiped a few panels with IPA. This made some difference but still not the usual LP im used to. I ended up finishing this stage by hand which helped alot.

Once done i applied a layer of Dodo Purple Haze and allowed to set while i went over removing the tape, dressing the rubbers with AG Bumper Gel and cleaning the glass with Megs NXT Glass Cleaner.

Once the Dodo was buffed off it the light was fading fast so no pictures but i managed to get some tonight so heres the result...
































(The little black dots you may see in these photos are actually flies) 

























Conclusion

Im over the moon with how this has come up. The correction has been very good, a few RIDs still remain but so few that only i notice them. And the change in the colour is amazing. I didnt realise how stained and dull the paint was untill you see the true colour. Its now more like a Glacia white as oppposed to the yellow white before. I was gutted about the damage caused by the backing plate letting go but thats one of those things. It could have been worse!! Next weekend I'll put another layer of Purple Haze on the car which will hopefully improve the depth of the finish even more.

Sorry if this went on and i appreciate you reading. Any comments and constructive criticism gratefully received:wave:

To finish off a few random reflection pics.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Mmmmmm


Stunning car mate :thumb:

Sorry about the damage !


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice write up matey, stunning looking car


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

looks fantastic, exactly the car i want as well


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Lovely work to an absolute future classic. The difference on the roof was particularly impressive.

One of the best point to point cars ever built? No flies on that... oh wait ..there is (just kidding!).


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

absolutely stunning car and great detail! i feel for you about the sill though but like you say it one of those things.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

nice car mate - one day I'll have one. (i hope).

Lucky f****r... 

Oh yes, nice job on the cleaning too!

Impster


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, well, well.............you are still alive!!

Haven't heard from you since you bought this motor, which is to be expected and having seen some 'real' pics now it looks like it's sooooo you!!

Haven't done a white car yet maye but I feel for you, it must have been hard going but it is clear that the results have given the paintwork a better level..........I would suggest investing in some Collinite 845 mate which works well on lighter coloured cars and is as expected very durable, use it on mine and it looks great............:thumb:

Also looks like a bit of a NCP car park on the drive mate...........whats happening with the Civic?

Great work, we are going to have to meet up mate so I can check out the Evo in the flesh!!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

noice :thumb::thumb:

just done my bosses evo iv came up lovley... good work mate:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68517


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Harcore detail for a hardcore motor, very nice!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Great car - sorry to see the damage, but all repairable!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Briliant work, great shine and reflections on white :thumb:


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

good advice re checking your equipment before you start, lovely car as well


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice work and good choice of car. I'm just building up my confidence in my UDM before thinking about attacking my evo.

What exhaust is that on the car? Is a an RC Devs one or is it something Jap?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice work, and back luck with the backing plate there.
Surprised to see a TME with none of the TME decals on it, but all the same a very nice bit of work.


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments.:wave:

Im really please with the car even having owned it only for a few weeks. It certainly gets you noticed!

The main priority i have now (as its been detailed) is to get the rear tyres sorted. Fronts - Eagle F1's, Back - Linglong's :doublesho. All i can say is there black and round and really dont work in the wet! = unpredictable sideways action!



evobaz said:


> Nice work and good choice of car. I'm just building up my confidence in my UDM before thinking about attacking my evo.
> 
> What exhaust is that on the car? Is a an RC Devs one or is it something Jap?


Its something that was put on in Japan by Signal Auto just before it was imported. Theres no markings or stamps but the construction is top notch. Its quite loud though which is something i'll have to watch out for if i end up doing the odd track-day.

The previous owner had said that it is for another model of the evo, hence it comes out the wrong side of the bumper but this is done to give a straighter path. Looking under the car hes not wrong. Just a massive straight pipe to the cat!



Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice work, and back luck with the backing plate there.
> Surprised to see a TME with none of the TME decals on it, but all the same a very nice bit of work.


I wondered about the TME stickers whan i was looking at it originally. Reading up on the guides on the MLR it seems that, for the UK models, the sticker package was an option. Not sure about the Japanese models but im assuming there the same. Seen pics of white ones with the stickers and at the moment im still undecided. Mitsi want £800+ for a sticker set though so an alternative will have to be sourced if i eventually decied!!!!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

SamurI said:


> I wondered about the TME stickers whan i was looking at it originally. Reading up on the guides on the MLR it seems that, for the UK models, the sticker package was an option. Not sure about the Japanese models but im assuming there the same. Seen pics of white ones with the stickers and at the moment im still undecided. Mitsi want £800+ for a sticker set though so an alternative will have to be sourced if i eventually decied!!!!


If your thinking about going for stripes then have a look at this thread. I think these suit White Maks perfectly. If you do decide that you want stripes (even if they are not the ones below) contact Simon @ SJS Designs. He's a trader on the MLR and does loads of graphics. He's done loads of cars on the MLR and i've never heard a bad word said about him. Every one who's used him has been well pleased.

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=202450&highlight=stripes

Here's a link to Si's website

http://www.sjsdesign.com/cgi-bin/cp...=&pg=prod&ref=tmestripe&cat=evostripe&catstr=


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

The wheels are dirty?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Benskett said:


> The wheels are dirty?


Read his post mate.............


----------



## khobkirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like a nice motor, I have to admit it seems a bit of a step down from the volvo though!!!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great job,love evo's.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi mate great job, and a great car. I nearly owned one of them once-in red  

You should get it up to the CBC meet 24th May!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

khobkirk said:


> Looks like a nice motor, I have to admit it seems a bit of a step down from the volvo though!!!


Your not wrong there..............you bought anything yet?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks really superb, certainly from what I have read of the "evo" series, its the one most journo's and serious road testers favour too 

I had a version of the 4g63 engine in my old starion and boy do I miss it!


----------

